# Thinking about getting a race together this friday night on the oval



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

I was thinking about maybe getting a race, races together on this friday night . Depends on how many are interested in running on the track. Let me know if anyone is interested in doing this, depends on how many we get if we can get something together by then. I know its a short notice but just throwing it out there. Track is in Plainwell , Mi. you can see pictures of it in post on here further down thanks. call or text me if interested 269-744-7379 Dwayne


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

We tried slip on tires on the g jet and it wasnt good. Thinkn that we are going to run the stock g jet. Ran super jets to they were fun but kinda costly i think. We could have a class in that if enough interested but favor the stock g jet for this track. Want to get people together this friday night to test and tune and maybe a couple mock races. Anyone interested. Will supply chilli and drinks  or bring your own drink if ya know what i mean lol. let me know if anyone wants to do this friday night or if another day this week is better thats good to. Gotta get this monster broke in.


----------

